# Property Masters?



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

contacted me they are out of KY? there site is worst than AIM.. no thanks


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

ezdayman said:


> contacted me they are out of KY? there site is worst than AIM.. no thanks



AIM's site might be terrible, and so is their turn around times, and also their accounting dept, but if you are patient and can wait a bit to be paid, their prices are higher than I have seen in a long time. I have been doing work for them for a few months, and it is difficult to get paid and I have to jump through hoops to follow their guidelines that they so conveniently left out during the hiring process, but I've gotten that straightened out and now that I know their procedure, I haven't had a problem


----------



## ASTPROPMAINT (Jan 8, 2015)

AIM? I must be missing something.:vs_OMG:


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

the company is called AIM Your Way They were formed from America's Info Mart. I don't know if it was a merger or a buyout or just a name change. I didn't work for them then.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> ... it is difficult to get paid and I have to jump through hoops to follow their guidelines that they so conveniently left out during the hiring process, ...


This sounds like a company my office staff would LOVE for me to accept. More work for them for the same pay...

I don't understand why anyone would want to work for a company that is hard to get money from. I'll take a pass on this company...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

G 3 said:


> This sounds like a company my office staff would LOVE for me to accept. More work for them for the same pay...
> 
> I don't understand why anyone would want to work for a company that is hard to get money from. I'll take a pass on this company...



Aim's prices are the lowest I've seen for Wells work. They are a nightmare to deal with. We lasted maybe 3 months.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Aim's prices are the lowest I've seen for Wells work. They are a nightmare to deal with. We lasted maybe 3 months.



Their numbers are higher than MCS which is mostly wells fargo


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*aim prices*

there inspections were 6$ and lock changes were 25.. No thanks.


----------



## deputy138 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Aim*



ezdayman said:


> there inspections were 6$ and lock changes were 25.. No thanks.


I just recently started working for them, I get 7.50 Occupancy 15.00 for Insurance "promised anyway" and I've gotten a "promised trip charge" for every job I've done so far, which is only 12. Not been paid for any, but is sounds ;like I should move on. In rural Ky. theres not been much P&P work however; I've never seen so many P&P companys pop up at once here lately. IT HAS TO BE A RIPPPPPP OFFFFFF. 
Go to craigslist and look up general labor in Eastern Ky ,wowwwwwwwww! anyone ever heard of Bakers, Stewards construction, Wellington Enterprise, Trinity Homes, just to name a few. Oh yes NFS?


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I haven't done a lock change for them yet but trip charge is 25 and a 5k lot grass cut has been 52. I got 80 for an acre normal height


----------



## deputy138 (Sep 1, 2015)

*property master*



ezdayman said:


> contacted me they are out of KY? there site is worst than AIM.. no thanks


I serve part of ky. never heard of them, although in the last 2 months these P&P company's are popping up everywhere


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

deputy138 said:


> I serve part of ky. never heard of them, although in the last 2 months these P&P company's are popping up everywhere



not sure if they cover ky but they do most of the country and have been around for a while. Only problem is they don't have territories per say. I got a call from them yesterday (ON A SATURDAY) asking if I wanted 2 grass cuts in a town about 25-30 min away from me. I told them no, it's not worth driving to that area for 2 cuts and nothing else, call me when you have enough to make a day of it. I only accept grass cuts from them if they are near me, or I happen to be going to that area already. For real work I'll travel the 30 min, just don't bother me for a PCR or something stupid. Their turn around times are mostly 72 hrs, so if something comes in today, most likely it has a due date of Tuesday. Only problem with that is they want everything in by 3pm on the day it's due. They don't have a mobile app so that means it must be done tomorrow so I can upload at night.


----------

